

Ask YC: Recommended Podcasts and Video Shows? - babyshake

To better manage my time, I'm trying to purge the South Parks and Aqua Teens from my life in favor of more "complex carbohydrate" material.<p>I think everyone could benefit from suggestions.<p>To start things off, I'm a big fan of WNYC's Radiolab podcast. Every one I've heard has been fascinating, and well-produced.
======
bouncingsoul
How does replacing one entertainment with another equate to better time
management?

I can understand wanting higher quality entertainment than South Park, but
don't fool yourself into thinking an NPR podcast is a better use of time if it
is likewise distracting you from things you need to do.

------
vira
BBC World Service, radio documentaries.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/documentaries/index.shtml>

------
mixmax
www.ted.com

------
staunch
Probably the most startuppy podcast I know is GigaOm's: They're way too
short..but often worth watching:

<http://revision3.com/gigaom/>

------
jfoutz
This american life.

------
samratjp
iTunes U - it has great resources from many top Us - not just classroom
material, but great talks, etc.

Be sure to checkout Stanford's Entrepreneurship section! Also, research
channel (also on iTunes) exposes some incredible academia work - kids, this is
a great place for your idea hunting on the next big thing (why read when you
can watch them present?)

------
selva
Exceptional. <http://www.cbc.ca/writersandcompany/>

------
noodle
a short subset of my podcast list:

this american life

security now

TWIT

TWIS

the sound of young america

jordan jesse go

never not funny

car talk

they're all a little more entertainment-centric, but i like to split my mind
like that when working.

------
attack
Come on, everyone should take a break now and then.

------
tx
WTF is a podcast? Will you speak English here please?

~~~
samratjp
A podcast is a recorded radio show or the sort that is published via RSS
usually.

